# Missing Betta - Possible tank mate/sorority sisters ate her??



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

It was suggested to me that I post this under this under this thread. Sorry for double posting.

Ok, so I have a sorority tank of 6 girls (total) in my 10 gallon. I've had 2 taken out of the tank for about a week. One was having SBD problems, and one was getting a time out for being too aggressive. Two nights ago I had put both of them back in the tank. Everything was going well as far as a knew. I watched them for a while before going to bed to make sure things were going fine. Yesterday, I got home from work to find there were only 5 bettas in my tank. I looked all over the tank for Jasmine. I pulled out all the plants. I pulled out all the decor. I looked in the filter. I looked to see if she jumped out of the tank. I looked behind the nightstand and the bookshelf near the tank, and all over the floor. There is no sign of a body (alive or dead).

So I'm only left with theories of what could have happened. I'm assuming that maybe one or more girl had beat her up and..... ate her? Is that possible? I know that bettas are carnivorous but really?? 

They also have one female African Dwarf Frog as a tank mate. They've had her for about a month with no problems. She's very timid of the bettas. Often swims away when one gets close to her. I know sometimes African Clawed Frogs get mixed up and are sold as ADF, but I'm pretty sure she is ADF. Has anyone ever heard of them eating bettas? If the other girls killed her, would an ADF eat a dead fish?? She's practically the same size as them. I don't think her mouth is even that big.... especially with no teeth. She'd have to have really good digestive enzymes to eat ALL her. She doesn't even look bloated (nor do the other girl bettas). I'm going to try and attach a pic of my ADF to see what you guys think. 

Has anyone ever heard of or have had anything similar to this?? I miss my Jasmine


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there anything that could have gotten her body up off the floor if she jumped? I has a female guppy jump and after I looked everywhere, I found her several months later on the wall, not the floor.  Could she be under the nightstand or such? I had a male plakat that jumped from the back of the tank then wiggled his way to the front of my hope chest, drop down, then wiggle underneath the hope chest. The only way to get underneath it was through the front, and the only way to get out of the tank was in a TINY hole at the back.

If she disappeared overnight, it makes me think that she jumped. But if it was a few days, then she probably died (most likely not from being bullied) and the other girls and frog had their fill. They don't kill intentionally with other females. The frog can't kill a betta and the females where just doing their job as being scavengers.

I'm sorry for your loss, but hopefully you can find Jasmine and have some peace of mind.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

When I had a sorority I had this happen. One of my girls was hiding so well she was inside a decoration and would not come out. 

Then I had another fish go missing and later found it behind the tank all dry it was a pictus cat that jumped out of my tank.

Another time I had a fish die in a very tank with lots of plants and snails. I could not find the body it never floated up. Plecos and snails will eat the dead. I found A tiny skeleton latter. 

I have been keeping fish since 98 and these things happen its sucks but sometimes crazy stuff happens .


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with Snowflake. There's just a lot of crap that happens during fishkeeping, but you can't let it bring you down. My sorority of 8 females all died in 3 days for no reason. Only the bettas were affected and I had no aggressive fish in the tank.


----------

